# Quota Berechnung manuell starten



## stefanw (22. Dez. 2010)

Hallo,

bei mir hat sich ein Kunde selber ein bein gelegt und für seine Webseite ein zu geringes Quota eingestellt. Kann ich die Berechnung manuell neu starten oder muss der bis morgen warten?

Danke

SW


----------



## Till (22. Dez. 2010)

Wenn Du als admin eingeloggt bist, müsstest Du die Webseite einfach wieder aktivieren können, da admins die Quota deaktivierung manuell überschreiben können. Das Quota solltest Du natürlich trotzdem höher setzen, sonst wird er morgen früh wieder deaktiviert.


----------



## stefanw (22. Dez. 2010)

Ich habe die Quota schon höher angesetzt, die ist jetzt weit über dem was er tatsächlich an Platz belegt. Trotzdem scheitert ein FTP-Upload mit 'Quota exeeded'


----------



## Till (22. Dez. 2010)

Ok, hatte ich falsch verstanden. Ich hatte erst an Traffic Quota gedacht. Für FTP Gibt es 2 Quota Einstellungen, ein virtuelles Quota des FTP Users und das harddisk Quota. Schau mal in die Einstellungen des FTP Users und stell das Quota dort auf "-1". Denn dieses Quota wird normalerweise nicht benötigt.

Dann stell sicher, dass das Web quota groß genug ist.

Nach dem Ändern der Einstellungen kannst Du im monitor in der jobqueue sehen, wann sie durchgeführt worden sind (sobald sie nicht mehr in der queue stehen).


----------



## stefanw (22. Dez. 2010)

Danke, das wars.

Schöne Feiertage


----------



## Omega (22. März 2011)

Sorry, wenn ich diesen Thread missbrauche ... 



Zitat von Till:


> Wenn Du als admin eingeloggt bist, müsstest Du die Webseite einfach wieder aktivieren können, da admins die Quota deaktivierung manuell überschreiben können.


Ich habe bei dem Kunden, der sein Trafficquota erreicht hat, das Limit erhöht. Die Webseite wird aber nicht online geschaltet. Was muss ich noch tun?

Sorry, erledigt. Den Button aktivieren habe ich dann doch noch gefunden!


----------

